# does a small A2 restaurant with R-3 above need sprinklers?



## seattle arch (May 3, 2017)

We are remodeling an existing building. The ground floor has a restaurant (2,700 sf) with two small dwelling units above (1,200 sf). The OL of the restaurant is increasing to 75, moving the use from B to A2. This triggers Sub Alt requirements. The building type is 5a. The most restrictive allowable area and height for R-3 and A2 is for the A2 use. We are treating this as a non-separated design. Seattle code has an exception for small A2 buildings that allows them not to be sprinkled;

SBC 903.2.1.2 Group A-2. An automatic sprinkler system shall be provided for fire areas containing Group A-2 occupancies and intervening floors of the building where one of the following exists:
1.    The fire area exceeds 5,000 square feet
2.    The fire area has an occupant load of 100 or more
3.    The fire area is located on a floor other than a level of exit discharge serving such occupancies
Exception: Item 3 does not apply to fire areas that include space located one floor above the level of exit discharge if the occupant load of the upper floor is less than 50.

The reviewer is citing SBC 903.2.8 and saying we need to sprinkle the building. This section of the code says that R-3 units shall be sprinkled. My question is this; In a Non-separated building does the most restrictive use govern which section of chapter 9 decides if you sprinkler or not? Or does each use, based on the type of occupant use determine how chapter 9 is applied? Can we use the code section above to avoid sprinklers?

Thanks,


----------



## cda (May 3, 2017)

Welcome again since you have been lost for awhile


----------



## RLGA (May 3, 2017)

You're looking at Section 903.2.8.*1* -- you need to look at the specific paragraph referenced (Section 903.2.8), which states that any building containing a Group R is required to be sprinklered. Section 903.2.8.1 just states that a Group R-3 is permitted to be sprinklered with a NFPA 13D system in lieu of a NFPA 13 or 13R system.


----------



## cda (May 3, 2017)

I think once you R, you never go back 

Entire building needs sprinklers, see what the experts say.

The unless might be if two hour seperation in some buildings


----------



## seattle arch (May 3, 2017)

Thank you. Yes I am looking at that section, “903.2.8 Group R. An automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3 shall be provided throughout all buildings with a Group R fire area.”

My question is; since this is a non-separated use, with A-2 determining the design, isn’t the fire area all A-2?   In non-seperated uses, there are no firewalls between uses. The above section says, "Group R fire area".  Perhaps I don't understand what a fire area is, but we don't have a Group R fire area, just A-2.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 3, 2017)

FIRE AREA. The aggregate floor area enclosed and bounded by fire walls, fire barriers, exterior walls or horizontal assemblies of a building. Areas of the building not provided with surrounding walls shall be included in the fire area if such areas are included within the horizontal projection of the roof or floor next above.

You have one fire area with a group "A" and group "R" occupancy. The most restrictive requirements of IBC Chapter 9 apply to the whole fire area if you use the building code.

If you use the IEBC then there are alternatives under chapter 10 that will not require the "R" to be sprinkled

1001.3.1 Partial change of occupancy classification.
Where a portion of an existing building is changed to a new occupancy classification, Section 1012 shall apply.

1012.1.1 Compliance with Chapter 9.
The requirements of Chapter 9 shall be applicable throughout the building for the new occupancy classification based on the separation conditions set forth in Sections 1012.1.1.1 and 1012.1.1.2.

1012.1.1.1 Change of occupancy classification without separation.
Where a portion of an existing building is changed to a new occupancy classification and that portion is not separated from the remainder of the building with fire barriers having a fire-resistance rating as required in the International Building Code for the separate occupancy, the entire building shall comply with all of the requirements of Chapter 9 (_IEBC_) applied throughout the building for the most restrictive occupancy classification in the building and with the requirements of this chapter.

1012.1.1.2 Change of occupancy classification with separation.
Where a portion of an existing building that is changed to a new occupancy classification and that portion is separated from the remainder of the building with fire barriers having a fire-resistance rating as required in the International Building Code for the separate occupancy, that portion shall comply with all of the requirements of Chapter 9 for the new occupancy classification and with the requirements of this chapter.

1012.1.2 Fire protection and interior finish.
The provisions of Sections 1012.2 and 1012.3 for fire protection and interior finish, respectively, shall apply to all buildings undergoing a change of occupancy classification.

1012.1.3 Change of occupancy classification based on hazard category.
The relative degree of hazard between different occupancy classifications shall be determined in accordance with the categories specified in Tables 1012.4, 1012.5 and 1012.6. Such a determination shall be the basis for the application of Sections 1012.4 through 1012.7.

1012.1.4 Accessibility.
All buildings undergoing a change of occupancy classification shall comply with Section 1012.8.

1012.2 Fire protection systems.
Fire protection systems shall be provided in accordance with Sections 1012.2.1 and 1012.2.2.

1012.2.1 Fire sprinkler system.
Where a change in occupancy classification occurs that requires an automatic fire sprinkler system to be provided based on the new occupancy in accordance with Chapter 9 of the International Building Code, such system shall be provided throughout the area where the change of occupancy occurs.

IEBC Chapter 9 sends you to 804 which exempts Group R less than 3 stories from sprinklers

804.2.2 Groups A, B, E, F-1, H, I, M, R-1, R-2, R-4, S-1 and S-2.
In buildings with occupancies in Groups A, B, E, F-1, H, I, M, R-1, R-2, R-4, S-1 and S-2, work areas that have exits or corridors shared by more than one tenant or that have exits or corridors serving an occupant load greater than 30 shall be provided with automatic sprinkler protection where all of the following conditions occur:

1.    The work area is required to be provided with automatic sprinkler protection in accordance with the International Building Code as applicable to new construction; and

2.    The work area exceeds 50 percent of the floor area.

Exceptions:

1.    Work areas in Group R occupancies three stories or less in height.


----------



## fatboy (May 3, 2017)

*508.3 Nonseparated occupancies. *

Buildings or portions of buildings that comply with the provisions of this section shall  be considered as nonseparated occupancies.

*508.3.1 Occupancy classification.*

*In addition, the most restrictive provisions of Chapter 9* that apply to the nonseparated occupancies shall apply to the total nonseparated occupancy area.


----------



## seattle arch (May 3, 2017)

This is very helpful.
Thank you!


----------



## steveray (May 3, 2017)

FB got it....


----------



## north star (May 3, 2017)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

seattle arch,

I'm glad that the other esteemed Forum Sawhorses
& contributors helped you with your question(s).

Would you also consider helping us \ this Forum
by becoming a Paid Subscription member  [ <---- a
Sawhorse  ] ?.........This Forum is *THE  BEST*
Building & construction related Codes Forum on the
internet.

Thanks for your consideration, and please come
back more often to contribute !   


*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2017)

steveray said:


> FB got it....


Not really this is an existing building and Chapter 9 Of the IBC does not automatically apply to existing buildings. You have to find the charging language that requires you to use IBC Chapter 9. That language is only found in chapter 34 or the IEBC. As quoted above the IEBC has specific requirements for separated and non-separated uses with regards to sprinkler requirements


[F] 903.1 General.
Automatic sprinkler systems shall comply with this section.

[F] 903.1.1 Alternative protection.
Alternative automatic fire-extinguishing systems complying with Section 904 shall be permitted in lieu of automatic sprinkler protection where recognized by the applicable standard and approved by the fire code official.

[F] 903.2 Where required.
Approved automatic sprinkler systems in new buildings and structures shall be provided in the locations described in Sections 903.2.1 through 903.2.12.


----------



## steveray (May 5, 2017)

" moving the use from B to A2."

 1001.3 Change of occupancy classification. Where the
occupancy classification of a building changes, the provisions
of Sections 1002 through 1012 shall apply. This includes a
change of occupancy classification within a group as well as
a change of occupancy classification from one group to a different
group.

1004.1 General. Fire protection requirements of Section
1012 shall apply where a building or portions thereof undergo
a change of occupancy classification.

1012.2.1 Fire sprinkler system. Where a change in occupancy
classification occurs that requires an automatic fire
sprinkler system to be provided based on the new occupancy
in accordance with Chapter 9 of the International Building
Code, such system shall be provided throughout the area
where the change of occupancy occurs.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2017)

steveray said:


> such system shall be provided throughout the area
> where the change of occupancy occurs.



which means he does not have to sprinkle the R-3 only the area that has changed from a "B" to an "A" occupancy group. 

The term "fire area" is not used within the IEBC and the may IEBC limits the amount of area required to be sprinkled as outlined above in 1012.2.1

The original post question was does the entire building need to be sprinkled and the I-Code response is no.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 5, 2017)

Sure is difficult following this thread intermixing IEBC and IBC sections.

Section 1012 intends for alterations and work areas in connection with a change of occupancy to comply with chapter 9, chapter 7 and 8 of the IEBC unlike section 1012.2.1 that states chapter 9 of the IBC.

It is not the intent that the change of occupancy itself be considered an alteration or creates a work area.

In reference to what amounts as a work area, note what not to include is provided in the commentary: "It would be inappropriate to include the floor area of an entire room simply because a wall or other structural element within that room was being altered. The key is that the definition states that the work area consist of "reconfigured spaces." Installing sprinklers or upgrading a structural element typically does not reconfigure a space."

In other words a change of occupancy of an entire floor is not the work area.

Also note for example in section 804.2.2 will not be applicable unless that "work area" exits or corridor is shared by more than one tenant or an occupancy load greater than 30.

Not often utilized instead of the prescriptive or work area method is to have a qualified professional in accordance with chapter 14 evaluate if the installation of a stand pipe (+6) that's not required will provide a passing score without the sprinkler system (-3)


----------



## steveray (May 5, 2017)

Seattle arch....What do you guys use for existing? Ch. 34 or IEBC (year?)


----------



## seattle arch (May 5, 2017)

SBC 2015 (which is our amended IBC) and IEBC 2015


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 5, 2017)

steveray said:


> Seattle arch....What do you guys use for existing? Ch. 34 or IEBC (year?)


They have to accept the IEBC as an alternative to Chapter 34 of the IBC unless specifically amended out.

2012 IBC
3401.6 Alternative compliance.
Work performed in accordance with the International Existing Building Code shall be deemed to comply with the provisions of this chapter.

The 2015 edition of chapter 34 in the IBC has one sentence referencing using the IEBC, so dig in people and get real familiar with it

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/icc-enews/2015v12n35/2015_ibc_sigchanges_p329.pdf


----------



## sergoodo (May 7, 2017)

Separate A2 and R as 2 buildings.  Building #1 with occupancy changed to A2 needs to comply with current code.  R occupancy in building #2  can remain as-is as long as no changes are made to make that building less safe.


----------

